# AI Censorship-Hate Speech & Disinformation (Inbal Goldberger) [Original Title: The solution to online abuse? AI plus human intelligence]



## Creamu (Aug 12, 2022)

'Klaus Schwab's World Economic Forum proposes to automate censorship of "hate speech" and "disinformation" with AI fed by "subject matter experts."'

-Inbal Goldberger






https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2022/08/online-abuse-artificial-intelligence-human-input


----------

